# basic radio



## noureldiien (15 يناير 2014)

*basic radio
*







Although it is a 71 years old, written in 1942, It is one of the

 best books i have ever seen, teaching you the basics of electronics.

These things are rare to find. So it is good to know the

basics before only delving to books like Razavi or Sedra or

even Myer. Try to balance between the 2 approaches in

learning electronics, and both are beneficial.

It was written before the invention of the transistor but the

alternative was the vacuum tube or the so called "vlave".

Valves are still being used but in high power amplifications.

And they are the same as transistors- there is an

accompanying explanation to most of valves in this book.


basic radio

download

basic radio theory

download








​*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*
*
*​


----------



## ahmedabohany (12 مارس 2014)

Really thanks


----------



## noureldiien (10 مايو 2015)

وجزاكم


----------



## engineer (27 يونيو 2016)

مغلق لتلف الروابط


----------

